# Will Brooks vs Marcin Held Bellator 145 in November



## CR0W (May 22, 2015)

Will Brooks will attempt to defend his LW world title against Marcin Held in November. The last of the Bjorn tourney title fights.


Will brooks confirmed it via Twitter.

Brooks likely takes it but Held represents a very dangerous match up stylistically. Such a dangerous submission game, leg locks especially.


----------

